# Kommunikation Wago 750-881



## Samott (30 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich muss ich grad in eine Wago 750-881 mit Codesys Programmierung einarbeiten. 
Kann mir jemand dabei helfen, wie genau ich die Kommunikationsparamter einstellen muss um mich Online einloggen zu können?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar, da ich mich schon eine Weile daran versuche und einfach nicht weiter weiß.


Thomas


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (30 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

wie willst du auf die WAGO einloggen, über ETHERNET oder Seriell?

Gruß NSN


----------



## Samott (30 Oktober 2015)

Über ETHERNET


----------



## gravieren (30 Oktober 2015)

Hi

- Feste IP-Adresse im Netzwerk eintragen.
- IP-Adresse darf NICHT doppelt im Netzwerk vorhanden sein.
- IP-Adresse des Gateways in der WAGO eintragen
- DNS in der WAGO eintragen.

Mit der Software "WAGO Ethernet settings"  !

Danach mit "Ping" auf erreichbatkeit der Wago testen !   ?


----------



## Tobi_ (31 Oktober 2015)

Hi

alternativ kannst du auch die IP Adresse über das WBM von Wago (siehe Handbuch) einstellen.
Dann im CoDeSys Kommunikationsparameter Einstellen



Gruß Tobias


----------



## KLM (31 Oktober 2015)

Moin,
die Schnellstartanleitung zum Starterkit ist für den Einstieg sehr hilfreich.
http://www.wago.de/media/2_products/q07500880_00000000_0de.pdf


----------



## egro (2 November 2015)

Neustart nicht vergessen...
(So habe ich mich schon öfters selber verarscht!!!)


----------



## Samott (6 November 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------

